# Reserve Deputy carry permit good in all states!



## Roonwick (Jan 3, 2012)

Whats the deal with getting a reserve deputy permit? A guy that I work with just got one, said he knew the sherrif and went down to the office, got sworn in and got his permit. No training or nothing! He said he is allowed to carry his weapon in all 50 states?!?!?!?! This is the first time I have ever heard of somethign like this. Doesn't sound right to me. He has ZERO training, even with a handgun! ::rambo::


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah, when it comes to carrying a gun, do your own research. I don't know a thing about this, but it doesn't seem too right to me, might be right, but I don't think it's morally right for the Sheriff to be swearing friends as deputies just so they can have a permit....


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like the "sherrif" is not doing something right just to give any yahoo a gun premit, let alone a deputy permit. Unless there is more to the story.

I heard actual police call these wannabes. Thats them saying it though, not me. To me, if they do a good job of what they are supposed to do, then let them. They don't get paid for it anyway, its all volunteer.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

HR 218 give full time LEO's the right to carry in all states. Someone is a little confused or reserves in that state have 24/7 law enforcement authority. Generally reserves authority is only on duty.


----------

